# Interval international membership. Without timeshare ?



## sathebull (Mar 3, 2021)

Hello 

I am new member to tug. I wanted to ask what is the best way to be able to be a member of interval international without owning a timeshare ( I have RCI membership and I use it to buy the extra vacation /last minute deal) I would like to do the same thing with Interval international.

I have called ii  and the told me I have to be A current owner of on of their affiliated resort before I can be a member .?

my questions 
1- is there anyway around it to be a member without buying a timeshare .? 
2- if I have to buy a timeshare ( most likely I won’t use it so it doesn’t matter where its at) which one is currently has the lowest purchase price and lowest maintenance fees ? I looked at The listed timeshare on bargain basement but I could not figure out which ones would be affiliated with ii. ?
3- is interval international resorts better than RCI. to be worth going through the ownership of a timeshare just to be a member ?

areas of travel  ,  colorado and Utah for skiing, Florida and California for summer fun.

any advice is much appreciated 

thank you


----------



## dioxide45 (Mar 3, 2021)

You can buy a timeshare, sign up with II and then resell the week. As long as you keep paying the annual MF, they won't care. Just make sure it is a timeshare that you have to get an individual II membership for and not one where the timeshare company pays for your membership. A Marriott week would work in this example and should be an easy enough flip. You might even be able to get one for free and give it away for free. You may be on the hook for a year of MFs depending on timing of the buy and sell.


----------



## tschwa2 (Mar 3, 2021)

It sounds like you may have been to a recent timeshare presentation.  Exchange companies like RCI and II aren't chopped full of prime time vacations at low prices.  If they do have getaways for Beaches and ski locations expect to pay a premium.  If you are very flexible and/or love to travel to places like Orlando and Vegas regularly or can travel in the off season and want a nice beach in the 50's-60's when its in the 30's in lots of places.  

Timeshare sales try to make it sound like timeshares work for everyone, when in reality they really only work well for a fairly small group.  There are hundreds of thousands of owners who timeshares don't work for.


----------



## vacationtime1 (Mar 3, 2021)

@dioxide45 gives you good advice on the "how to".  @tschwa2 reminds you of exchange company limitations.

My add-on here is that the availability you currently see for Interval Getaways is anomalous; covid has unfortunately created lots of short term inventory at good resorts.  Do not buy with the expectation that this will continue.


----------



## DannyTS (Mar 3, 2021)

Probably a good way is to buy a free Vistana trader. Sometimes they even come with free current year usage. You can open the Interval account and deposit your free  week if that's the case then use the free Vistana buyback program. Interval will never know (or pretend to not know) you are no longer an owner and can keep the membership. Just make sure Vistana does take back what you are buying before doing it, there is a TUG thread about that.
For this to work the resort should be voluntary. SDO and SVR would do


----------



## dioxide45 (Mar 3, 2021)

DannyTS said:


> For this to work the resort should be voluntary. SDO and SVR would do


Not sure, it MUST be voluntary. I don't think a Vistana paid for account that comes with mandatory would work.


----------



## sue1947 (Mar 3, 2021)

deleted


----------



## DannyTS (Mar 3, 2021)

dioxide45 said:


> Not sure, it MUST be voluntary. I don't think a Vistana paid for account that comes with mandatory would work.


I am confused, this is why I said it should be voluntary (not mandatory). If it was a mandatory resort, the Interval account would be paid by Vistana part of the VSN fee so Interval would be notified when the ownership is sold.


----------



## dioxide45 (Mar 3, 2021)

DannyTS said:


> I am confused, this is why I said it should be voluntary (not mandatory). If it was a mandatory resort, the Interval account would be paid by Vistana part of the VSN fee so Interval would be notified when the ownership is sold.


"Should" just seemed a little loose IMO. Kind of left it open to well, should or should not. Guess a terminology thing for me.


----------



## sathebull (Mar 3, 2021)

DannyTS said:


> Probably a good way is to buy a free Vistana trader. Sometimes they even come with free current year usage. You can open the Interval account and deposit your free  week if that's the case then use the free Vistana buyback program. Interval will never know (or pretend to not know) you are no longer an owner and can keep the membership. Just make sure Vistana does take back what you are buying before doing it, there is a TUG thread about that.
> For this to work the resort should be voluntary. SDO and SVR would do


@DannyTS  ,thank you for the Idea. how can i look for /buy the vistana TS for sale ? where do you think i should i start ?


----------



## DannyTS (Mar 3, 2021)

sathebull said:


> @DannyTS  ,thank you for the Idea. how can i look for /buy the vistana TS for sale ? where do you think i should i start ?


Redweek, TUG market, Ebay, various Fb Vistana owners groups. You have to know, the offer has been low lately for a number of reasons


----------



## dustenm (Mar 4, 2021)

sathebull said:


> Hello
> 
> I am new member to tug. I wanted to ask what is the best way to be able to be a member of interval international without owning a timeshare ( I have RCI membership and I use it to buy the extra vacation /last minute deal) I would like to do the same thing with Interval international.
> 
> ...




If you want access to interval extra vacation weeks all you need is a planet fitness membership.  They give you access to leisure time passport with their black card membership & leisure time passport is owned by interval & allows non owners to buy extra vacation weeks for $379

Here is a link to the info  https://www.planetfitness.com/travelperks


----------



## sathebull (Mar 14, 2021)

dustenm said:


> If you want access to interval extra vacation weeks all you need is a planet fitness membership.  They give you access to leisure time passport with their black card membership & leisure time passport is owned by interval & allows non owners to buy extra vacation weeks for $379
> 
> Here is a link to the info  https://www.planetfitness.com/travelperks


That sounds exactly.  What I am looking for.  Thank you for the advice. I am going to try it out and buy plant fitness membership.


----------



## dustenm (Mar 15, 2021)

sathebull said:


> That sounds exactly.  What I am looking for.  Thank you for the advice. I am going to try it out and buy plant fitness membership.



I just sent you a private message.


----------

